# I believe I've had dp all my life? 31yrs old



## soccermom (Jan 4, 2013)

I can't even remember the first time I had a symptom of dp/anxiety since I feel I've had it all my life. Throughout the years my symptoms have been up and down, mainly 'up'. I can remember back to my years in junior high and having these out of body weird feelings. My primary doctor diagnosed me with G.A.D, generalized anxiety disorder, I've always told him about how I am dizzy/lightheaded all the time. I avoid things in life due to these symptoms, it got so bad that I don't drive anymore. I try to drive as much as I can on back-road and such, but I don't drive alone outside of my 'comfort zone'. When I first went to see my doctor I was prescribed different types of anxiety/depression pills, I have been taking clonopine for years now.

So I don't know if I have DP? or is it part of my anxiety, is it part of the side effects of my meds? This 'dp' feeling for me is like i'm stuck in this movie type vision, unreal feeling, like a 'switch' turned off.

*symptoms*: dizzy, light-headed, uneasy, blurred vision, panic (usually when driving), uneasy feeling, I think I can go on.


----------



## soccermom (Jan 4, 2013)

Does anyone else feel like this? And has had it for years?


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear your story I really feel for you yes this is DP 
You must not have attached to either of your parents emotionally that's why you have it, the only way out is to learn how to feel and grow up your emotional self


----------



## soccermom (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you. I haven't logged in for a year +. And I still have dp/dr..I need help!!!!!!


----------



## soccermom (Jan 4, 2013)

And you're right. I love my parents and they love me however we never had that emotional bonding.even to this date..but I am an adult I am fine without telling them my feelings about my personal life they do however know about my anxiety.

What now?

I'm 33.. I have a teenager thay depends on me.

If anyone can relate or help, please please contact me! [email protected] put 'dpselfhelp' on subject bar so i don't think it's spam . Thank so much in advance.


----------



## soccermom (Jan 4, 2013)

P.s I did smoke Marijuana when I was young. I heard it triggers dp dr.? And no, I do not smoke or take any drugs. Just klonopine prescribed by my dr.(yep, still on klonopine. .)


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2014)

sounds like my story a lot. I had bouts of DP/DR when i was little, i can still remember it to this day the weird feeling i would get, they would always go away, until about 8 years ago at 19 i decided to smoke marijuana, and the dp hasn't gone away since. So trust me when i tell you you're not alone in thinking you've had it forever. I'm on klonopin and it helped for a very long time but now i'm just so used to it i'm going through withdrawels while still on it, its horrid. My advice though if its working keep using it!


----------



## seafoamneon (Jul 16, 2014)

missjess said:


> I'm sorry to hear your story I really feel for you yes this is DP
> You must not have attached to either of your parents emotionally that's why you have it, the only way out is to learn how to feel and grow up your emotional self


I think this is a pretty good summary of DP. Mentally we're grown as fuck, but emotionally we're screwed


----------



## soccermom (Jan 4, 2013)

And I'm back. I posted this 5 years ago and I feel the same.. Or worse!


----------



## REB (Aug 2, 2016)

Welcome back!


----------



## noface50 (Mar 4, 2018)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attachment_theory#Anxious-avoidant_attachment


----------

